# 4TB DIY in a Roamio Plus yet?



## vanclute (Aug 4, 2003)

If this is already posted somewhere and I missed it, please feel free to direct me there.

I'm considering the purchase of a Roamio plus and would immediately like to upgrade it. I could go 3TB but if I can go 4tb I'd prefer that. Weakness has upgrade kits but I'm a DIY sort when it comes to these kinds of things. Does anyone have an "official" word (preferably first-hand experience if possible) on what 4tb hard drives will work in a Roamio plus?

Thanks!


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

vanclute said:


> If this is already posted somewhere and I missed it, please feel free to direct me there.
> 
> I'm considering the purchase of a Roamio plus and would immediately like to upgrade it. I could go 3TB but if I can go 4tb I'd prefer that. Weakness has upgrade kits but I'm a DIY sort when it comes to these kinds of things. Does anyone have an "official" word (preferably first-hand experience if possible) on what 4tb hard drives will work in a Roamio plus?
> 
> Thanks!


 Weakness is your only option, as of now, to use 4Tb in a Roamio


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

Right now the only way to break the 3TB barrier on a Roamio is the Weaknees option. I'm working on a program of my own to copy & expand but it's probably several months off.


----------



## vanclute (Aug 4, 2003)

OK then, sounds like 3TB will just have to do for a while. I can live with that... thanks!!


----------



## Tivogre (Jul 12, 2002)

ggieseke said:


> Right now the only way to break the 3TB barrier on a Roamio is the Weaknees option. I'm working on a program of my own to copy & expand but it's probably several months off.


Would it help you to see an image (or other info) from a 4TB Weaknees drive?


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

I may get a peek at one soon.


----------



## Accridition (May 25, 2011)

I noticed that Weaknees was offering 4TB units, so I just assumed that was an easy upgrade to do and I picked up a Seagate ST4000VM000 4TB AV drive and originally planned to attach it with eSATA. After playing with it for a short time, it doesn't appear to be that easy. Does anybody know how to get a 4TB drive working either internally or externally?


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

Accridition said:


> I noticed that Weaknees was offering 4TB units, so I just assumed that was an easy upgrade to do and I picked up a Seagate ST4000VM000 4TB AV drive and originally planned to attach it with eSATA. After playing with it for a short time, it doesn't appear to be that easy. Does anybody know how to get a 4TB drive working either internally or externally?


At this point only Weaknees has that information, I think some people are working on a solution, but non so far.


----------



## fstrthnu2 (Jul 11, 2005)

Would someone be able to reverse engineer the 4TB expansion if an image was obtained? I spoke with Weaknees today and asked for the price to format an already owned 4TB drive for TiVo and was told $95. Not an outrageous price if it could benefit the cause, I'd be willing to chip in.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

fstrthnu2 said:


> Would someone be able to reverse engineer the 4TB expansion if an image was obtained? I spoke with Weaknees today and asked for the price to format an already owned 4TB drive for TiVo and was told $95. Not an outrageous price if it could benefit the cause, I'd be willing to chip in.


I wonder how big the demand is for 600+ hours of HD storage ? We should do a poll to see how many people on this Forum would purchase a 4Tb drive to upgrade their Roamio if we did have the tools to do so.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

As soon as ggieseke gets it worked out, I will definitely be upgrading to 4TB. Just for the bragging rights!


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

bradleys said:


> As soon as ggieseke gets it worked out, I will definitely be upgrading to 4TB. Just for the bragging rights!


I had not thought of* bragging rights*, my friends would be impressed as I brag about my 600h of HD storage (that I don't need). 450 h is in itself way more than I need, as I do watch what I record.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

lessd said:


> I had not thought of* bragging rights*, my friends would be impressed as I brag about my 600h of HD storage (that I don't need). 450 h is in itself way more than I need, as I do watch what I record.


You and I definitely have a different set of friends! 

If I had that kind of space, I would love to relocate my movie library from my server up to the TiVo. But it would be helpful to:

1) have some kind of foldering available and;
2) have a method to associate meta data.

It surprises me that in all the time we have been working on pushing and pulling content to and from the TiVo that a method to attach meta data to the file hasn't been developed. We can Tivodecode but can't Tivoencode?

Meh, different things are important to different people I suppose!


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

bradleys said:


> It surprises me that in all the time we have been working on pushing and pulling content to and from the TiVo that a method to attach meta data to the file hasn't been developed. We can Tivodecode but can't Tivoencode?


Actually, I developed a crude program to do that several years ago but it died for lack of interest.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=446048


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

That's pretty cool. 


Since I archive a lot of my movies on my server, I would love a tool similar to the meta generator 3 - where you could take your rip, use the tool to select the correct meta information. And it would then combine to create the .tivo and push to a destination TiVo.

It looks like most of the heavy lifting is done...

Maybe if I have time I will open meta generator an play around a little.


----------



## openhacker (Mar 21, 2010)

Is there a difference between the Roamio and Roamio plus?

I see weaknees can put WD AV-GP 4TB in a roamio. 

Methinks it must be something simple (my 4TB AV-GP can't work in a roamio).


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

openhacker said:


> Is there a difference between the Roamio and Roamio plus?
> 
> I see weaknees can put WD AV-GP 4TB in a roamio.
> 
> Methinks it must be something simple (my 4TB AV-GP can't work in a roamio).


No difference betwenn models and drives as far as I can tell, but they have the only working 4TB configuration. I hope to change that soon, but right now it's 3TB DIY or 4TB Weaknees.


----------

